# The Best-Built, Most Advanced, Lambda Controlled Wood Gasification Boiler On The Planet!



## mikefrommaine (Mar 15, 2013)

Blue Tornado posted a link to this on another thread. Figured it needed its own thread.

http://www.loppernorthamerica.com/index.html


----------



## arngnick (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks Awesome! If you have perfect pieces of wood...


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 15, 2013)

They have a manual top loader version as well.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 15, 2013)

It's kind of a cross between a jetstream (top loader) and a woodgun (heavy, industrial looking construction) along with lambda controls.  Even has optional extra thick steel construction for those that want it to last long enough for their grandchildren to enjoy.

(did you see that, I said something nice about the woodgun)


----------



## arngnick (Mar 15, 2013)

Not so impressed anymore... (design is to much like my last boiler which was not fun)


----------



## Blue Tornado (Mar 15, 2013)

The self loading unit named the "Timber" has an integral boiler protection loading unit.

See the price sheet and basic specs of the drummer series here:

http://www.loppernorthamerica.com/drummer-series.html


----------



## kuribo (Mar 15, 2013)

Watching the video, I kept expecting the coyote to pop out.....


----------



## henfruit (Mar 15, 2013)

It is a little pricey.From what i have been told auto load is not in the USA  yet.Also they have not gone through UL certification testing.But plan to in the near future.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 15, 2013)

henfruit said:


> It is a little pricey.From what i have been told auto load is not in the USA yet.Also they have not gone through UL certification testing.But plan to in the near future.


Yeah but it is the most advanced lambda boiler on the planet. And the price per pound is competitive!


\edit
Can always count on henfruit to chime in with what is wrong with any boiler he doesnt sell. Suprised it took so long.


----------



## Blue Tornado (Mar 15, 2013)

The smallest drummer series weighs in at 1775 pounds and puts out 61,000 btu - the largest weighs 10-1/2 tons and puts out 2,729,000 btu


----------



## heaterman (Mar 15, 2013)

Design looks very familiar and robust to say the least.

Saw a couple very similar to that a couple weeks ago at a conference in Wels Austria. Top loading, side instead of bottom gasification.......yep pretty much the same design.


----------



## avc8130 (Mar 15, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> And the price per pound is competitive!


 
Thank you


----------



## bioman (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the Garn Boilers


----------



## heaterman (Mar 15, 2013)

bioman said:


> I like the Garn Boilers


 
I've not come across many that don't.


----------



## infinitymike (Mar 15, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> It's kind of a cross between a jetstream (top loader) and a woodgun
> 
> (did you see that, I said something nice about the woodgun[/IMG]



Of course you did. Because as hard has you may try to resist, eventually you will obey the laws of the WOOD GUN 
even if you don't understand why.


----------



## henfruit (Mar 16, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> edit Can always count on henfruit to chime in with what is wrong with any boiler he doesnt sell. Suprised it took so long.


 Can always count on Mike to chime in with his " BS" and it did not take long.


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Rich mans toy   . $42000 for a 140 kw.    ouch.


----------



## heaterman (Mar 20, 2013)

The design is very similar, if not the same as a Kob residential boiler which is pretty much the cream of the crop over in Euroland. They are pricy over there too which is presumably why Viessmann (owns Kob) has not made them available here. It is a very good and robust design to say the least.


----------



## heaterman (Mar 20, 2013)

huffdawg said:


> Rich mans toy . $42000 for a 140 kw. ouch.


 
140KW is up in industrial sized applications and while $42K is a lot of dough it's not much more than you would pay for something of similar output. A pair of Garn 2000's for example will run about $32,000.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll say it appears to be a very solid unit. Not a low quality pressure vessel with pretty sheet metal and some lambda stuff hanging off the side.


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 21, 2013)

heaterman said:


> 140KW is up in industrial sized applications and while $42K is a lot of dough it's not much more than you would pay for something of similar output. A pair of Garn 2000's for example will run about $32,000.


 
Yes your right heaterman. I got the units mixed up. Although I typed in 140kw I was thinking 40kw.


----------



## BoilerBob (Mar 21, 2013)

They are pricy over there too which is presumably why Viessmann (owns Kob) has not made them available here.[/quote]

http://www.finkmachine.com/index.html

Link to first KOB dealer in North America, mostly commercial installs.

He has a district heating system in his hometown and sells "heat" to whoever wants to connect.


----------

